# Teaching my Son how to shoot, help me out.



## Zookie (Oct 14, 2009)

I am not an expert by any stretch, but I say let him have fun doing what he is doing. He enjoys shooting, let him shoot!!

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

Well once he is serious in archery that will be a problem.


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

I shoot quite often and I shoot right and am left eye dominant... Have for the last 25 years or so without any problems. I have gained quite a bit of controll with my eyes and by squinting my left eye a bit, make my right eye take over. I remember when I was little the proshop guy told me the same thing, and I got pretty upset about it aswell. I just kept shooting and having fun. Just make sure he is aiming with his right eye. if he can't squint you could always try an eyepatch 

"I stopped believing for a while... Journey is gonna be psst!"


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

Had the exact same thing with my son. I tried and tried to convince him to switch to no avail.
Then brought him to the shop for his first "real bow" a Craze, as he was getting measured I mentioned got the tech. he would be using a hind sight for left eye Dom.
The tech instantly stopped put the bow down tested his eyes then had a "man to man" talk to him we soon walked out with a left hand bow a year later he brings up how glad he is to have switched.
So if you have a good shop around have "the pros talk to him" that's what did it for my boy. However it still has to be his choice in the end.


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

If he is hitting the target & having fun, let him do what he is doing.
My daughter is right handed & left eyed dominant. She always hit way left til she switched to left handed. She now does real well shooting left handed. I had her switch because she was frustrated with hitting so far left.


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

TheLongbowShoot said:


> Well once he is serious in archery that will be a problem.


Not so! You can get him a pair of shooter's glasses that has an opaque or soft focus left lens. This way he can keep both eyes open and the benefits that brings. He can close his left eye or wear an eye patch as a last resort (this causes the right eye to dialate more to compensate). 

TAO


----------



## doublemiss (Jul 24, 2009)

I say just let him do what he wants. Saying a left eye dominant person needs to shoot a left hand is crap. Ive been shooting this way for since i started as a child and have no problems. Just because a person doesnt do it the conventional way doesnt mean they are doing it wrong. Heck, there is a man that shoots with his mouth and his leg and he is a dang good shot. The rights way is whatever works best for you.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

If he wants to shoot target archery in the future it would be helpful if you can convince him to shoot left handed. That said, sometimes kids go back and forth on eye dominance. We bought my daughter a rh nuclear ice because she tested right eye dominate. She got the bow and showed severe left eye dominance. I bought her a lefty nuclear ice. It was really hard for her to do everything "backwards" at first because she is right handed. It didn't take her long to figure things out and build her strength but then she started "peeking" with her right eye! So, rather than switching hands again now she is wearing an eye patch over her right eye!


----------



## elint (Oct 15, 2012)

Let him shoot how wants. Explain to him that it'll be easier to shoot left-handed, but if he doesn't want to, don't throw your hands up and push him away from the sport.

You've already won if you've got him interested in a sport that you like. Don't lose his interest on a technicality. Right now, he's a 7-year-old having fun with dad or mom. If archery takes hold as one of his interests, when he gets more mature, he'll either decide he wants to shoot to match his eye-dominance or compensate for his "wrong-handedness".

Sincerely,
A stubborn kid who walked off the football field forever when he disagreed with something his junior-high coach told him to do something he disagreed with.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

9 State Championships, 2 state records, 4 sectional championships, and 2 National Championships - my wife -who is right handed and left eye dominant. Let the boy have fun and shoot. Eye dominance is important, but not an absolute.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

There are a couple of bows available that are designed to be shot with either hand. Get him one of those and let him figure it out. 

Like elint posted, you've already won by getting him interested. Let him make his own choices. He'll love having a grown up conversation with dad about he subject. Especially when, after you talk about the pro's and con's of the subject, dad defers to his judgement.

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## TheBandit (Jan 3, 2012)

I watched him yesterday while we were shooting, he does line up with the proper eye just used the right hand shooting style, I think it just me feel awkward to shoot left handed since he does everything with his right hand. 

Thank you everybody for the insight here, you guys are great.


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm also left eye dominant but shoot right handed. Never made the switch to left handed. I feel comfortable doing what I do and leave it at that!!


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

Let the little guy have fun...............


----------

